# Biax scraper



## Cooped_Up (Aug 5, 2020)

So I have quite a few things I would like to scrape. Now first of all I know I should really take a class and learn but they are out of my metaphorical budget. However I was thinking about buying some biax scrapers and to pay them off I was thinking why not rent them out for week or month long periods. Now the reason I'm making this post is kinda a feeler to see what the hive mind thinks about my idea. If you think it's not a great idea then I'll think of something else.


----------



## Bob Korves (Aug 5, 2020)

It would be best if you could find someone to help you learn how to scrape.  Trying to learn it yourself usually leads to misunderstood techniques and bad habits.  Been there, done that.  Attending a Richard King class will present to you the proper ways of scraping, and you will be with others all learning together, which helps with getting the understanding of scraping right.  I would not recommend buying a Biax or other power scraper until you first learn the basics using a hand scraper.  Learning to scrape is not instant satisfaction by buying the "best" tools, it is understanding what you are doing to the work as you proceed, and progressing in a way that gives provable good results, proved by using the correct techniques for vetting your work.  The biggest needed skill is patience and being inquisitive about doing it right.  Warning, there is lots of poor information out there on learning scraping, and it is difficult for a newbie to know the differences.  With assistance, and working as a group, the skills become more understandable and help you to reach the "AHAH! moments...


----------



## Cooter Brown (Aug 5, 2020)

I just bought a used Biax power scraper but I also just had Richard King come to my shop and teach a class earlier this year...... Bob is right about scraping..... If you are interested get a hand scraper and a carbide lapping machine like a glendo or make one..... Practice on garbage before you ruin your machines forever..... This really isn't something you can just jump into and get to work..... There is a proper technique to it and Richard King likes to make chicken noises at you when you do it wrong..... lol

Buy Richard King's DVD on eBay.... He makes us watch it at the class..... This is the next best thing to attending his class....








						LEARN TO HANDSCRAPE & BIAX POWER SCRAPE DVD FOR  MACHINERY WAYS- USA ONLY  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for LEARN TO HANDSCRAPE & BIAX POWER SCRAPE DVD FOR  MACHINERY WAYS- USA ONLY at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## benmychree (Aug 5, 2020)

A Biax scraper bought new is a big investment; renting it out to folks that you do not know is not without risk; if it comes back busted, what then?  I would not rent out mine, it would be foolish to do so.  We are talking an investment of well over $2,000, new price.


----------



## Cooter Brown (Aug 5, 2020)

Biax power scrapers are about $3500 new without blades.....


----------



## Cooped_Up (Aug 6, 2020)

I wasn't intending on buying one new, I was looking into buying a lot of three. I'll get a hand scraper to learn and go route b which is building a variable stroke recip saw and weighting it down. I have camel back straight edges that I would like to scrape in Soni figured thoes would make good practice


----------



## Cooter Brown (Aug 6, 2020)

Good luck.....









						Biax Power Scraper by DAPRA  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Biax Power Scraper by DAPRA at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Cooter Brown (Aug 6, 2020)

Cooped_Up said:


> I have camel back straight edges that I would like to scrape in Soni figured thoes would make good practice



Practice on Garbage Dont mess up a nice tool before you know what you are doing.... Richard King made us scrap a piece of cast iron bar stock for 2 and a half days before he let us touch a project or a Power scraper....


----------



## benmychree (Aug 6, 2020)

Cooter Brown said:


> Biax power scrapers are about $3500 new without blades.....


I guess the price has gone up since mine was bought!


----------



## Cooped_Up (Aug 6, 2020)

Cooter Brown said:


> Practice on Garbage Dont mess up a nice tool before you know what you are doing.... Richard King made us scrap a piece of cast iron bar stock for 2 and a half days before he let us touch a project or a Power scraper....


Fair enough, I didn't spend much for them but I guess I still should treat them as much as they sell for


----------



## Cooter Brown (Aug 6, 2020)

Cooped_Up said:


> Fair enough, I didn't spend much for them but I guess I still should treat them as much as they sell for



You can Private Message Richard King here on the Forum to ask him about buying a Biax hand scraper and blades..... I used the Sandvik, the Anderson and the Biax hand scrapers during the class and the Biax Hand scraper is way better.....

Edit:
Plus the Biax hand scraper takes the same blades as the Biax power scraper so if you finally want to invest in one you will already have the right blades....


----------



## Bob Korves (Aug 6, 2020)

Cooped_Up said:


> I wasn't intending on buying one new, I was looking into buying a lot of three. I'll get a hand scraper to learn and go route b which is building a variable stroke recip saw and weighting it down. I have camel back straight edges that I would like to scrape in Soni figured thoes would make good practice


Get some practice with using borrowed Biax scrapers AFTER learning how to scrape properly using a hand scraper.  Learn what Biax scrapers are like when they are like new, well used, and clapped out before even thinking about buying one.  Wait for a good deal to come along.  It happens.  Sometimes sellers have no idea what they are selling...


----------



## Cooped_Up (Aug 7, 2020)

Bob Korves said:


> Get some practice with using borrowed Biax scrapers AFTER learning how to scrape properly using a hand scraper.  Learn what Biax scrapers are like when they are like new, well used, and clapped out before even thinking about buying one.  Wait for a good deal to come along.  It happens.  Sometimes sellers have no idea what they are selling...


I grabbed some carbide inserts from work today. You think these would work for making into scraper blades?


----------



## Bob Korves (Aug 7, 2020)

Cooped_Up said:


> I grabbed some carbide inserts from work today. You think these would work for making into scraper blades?


Sigh.  You can try anything you want, and you may eventually come up with something useful.  My advice still is to start with the tried and true, learn the proper process and techniques from people who have lots of experience and are good teachers, practice until you can do decent journeyman work, and only then start experimenting...


----------



## Cooter Brown (Aug 7, 2020)

...


----------



## Papa Charlie (Aug 7, 2020)

If you have never seen these in action, here is a great video from Adam (Abom79). It is a two part series and where they are doing a shaper ram's ways. You can see the blades that these use, how they are used and get a good idea of how long this operation takes, along with the tooling to see what needs to be scraped.

Scraping Cincinnati Shaper Ram Ways


----------



## cjtoombs (Aug 8, 2020)

The problem with learning scraping is it's a technique based skill, like welding.  Can you learn it by watching some videos and practice?  Probably, but having someone who knows what they are doing looking over your shoulder and correcting you in real time might be more cost effective considering the time and money needed to figure it out yourself.  And I will warn you, scraping is not a cheap bit of the hobby to get into (as if any of this hobby is).  You can build a hand scraper yourself and get a low cost surface plate.  Beyond that, expect to pay $10 or more per inch for straight edges that you will probably have to scrape in yourself.  I haven't priced Biax scrapers lately, but I paid $600 (used) for mine about 10 years ago, and it was a good deal for what I got.  New blades for the Biax run about $100 each.  It's like any other aspect of this hobby, the further into it you go, the more stuff you will need to either buy or fabricate.  I took Richards class, and it was quite informative.  I recommend that being the first thing you spend money on if you want to get into scraping.  You can also determine whether you really want to do it or not before sinking money into all the accesories I described above (although I recomend a surface plate even if you don't want to scrape).


----------



## eeler1 (Aug 8, 2020)

what they all said


----------



## Richard King 2 (Sep 4, 2020)

Thanks everyone.    Many of my students have purchased the old blue scrapers on Ebay and  had Ed Dyjak repair them.  Ed a friend of mine told me he has run out of parts so he's not sure he can anymore,  You can try.   He is in Milford MI.  He and I are DAPRA / BIAX reps'and sell new ones.  I used to rent my power scrapers, but I had the renter pay me a deposit of 2000.00. and rented them for $500.00 a week.   I never felt good doing that.  Sort of reminds me of something an electronics guy said to me when I wanted to rent an oscilloscope from him.  He said "  renting you it would be like renting out my wife, she would come back in OK shape, but I would never feel good about it"...lol    eeler and Bob K belong to a club of hobby guys out in CA and I think they share rebuilding tools.  Maybe you can start a club out there in NY or join the CA club....Long distance.... lol


----------

